# successfull iui on 5th/6th attempt?



## shell4roy (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi all,

Has anybody had successfull IUI on there 5th or 6th attempt? My consultant has recommended that we continue with IUI while waiting for IVF to begin, but, a sister at hospital said she thinks we should just wait for the IVF as IUI would or worked by now if it was going to work. I was gutted & felt quite hurt by her words.

Thanx for any help.

Shell x


----------



## KG (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi shell, I'm sorry to have to say that I have been told that it is only worth having 3 or 4 goes at IUI, but I'm sure someone will come along soon and disprove that theory. I'm not surprised you feel concerned, but if your consultant thinks it's worth persuing then that must mean something. 

Kx


----------



## Jelly Baby (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi Shell, my clinic do 3 rounds then move you on to ivf but I read up lots about iui and saw plenty of stories of people having 4, 5 or 6 goes of iui and being successful - sounds like sister was having a bad day! Maybe in her experience the chances are unlikely, but it can happen! If the doctor said to go for it while waiting for ivf, then go for it. After 3 goes your chances can't drop from 10/15% ish per go to 0%...   Chin up and good luck


----------



## some1 (May 13, 2006)

Shell - I was successful with IUI on my 5th attempt (and know of others who have taken more attempts to get their bfp), so I would say your consultant is right and ignore the pessimistic nurse!  IUI has a low success rate per treatment, which to me suggests that it can take a few goes to have a success.  I always likened it to the chance of throwing a 6 on a dice (odd of around 16%), it can take a few goes to get your 6 but it doesn't mean there is anything wrong with the dice or the way you are throwing it, if you see what I mean!  

I think the most important thing about fertility treatments is that you believe in the treatment you are having, if you still believe in it I would continue with IUIs like your consultant says, if on the other hand you are mentally ready to move on to IVF you can start gearing yourself up for that.

Wishing you so much luck and hoping that tx number 5 is the lucky one for you


----------

